# Guys please I need your Help!!!!



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I am a little concerned, one of my red bellies one day (last monday) was pretty active and eating like a pig and next day I came from work to a quite dark red belly (as the breeding dark), he got very inactive, eats nothing and one of his eyes is cloudy.

What first came to my mind is that perhaps he darted agaist tank deco or glass while escaping dfrom a fight so he got injuried because of his hitting against "something" if so, i thought, tomorrow he'll get better due to their incredible healing capability" however I am starting to worry because he is still the same, doesn't seem to get any better at all.

I am treating the tank with salt and water params are OK the other 3 on this tank, (2 caribe and one more red belly) still eat a lot everyday and look perfectly well.

Any ideas about what's wrong?..... As I write this lines the other 3 are swimming all together quite nicely but the one iI talk about is inactive hiding below a mangle root and he is not like that.....

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

pics?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

did you test the water with a liquid test kit armand?? cloudy eye can be caused by poor water sometimes or could be a knock a picture would help aswell mate hope he get's better soon


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Whats your water parameter's Armand?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn it guys today its the last day of the year and at 7:30 PM and I'm still at work, shitt!!!!!, I'll post the WT results as soon as I get home.....




























....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would just assume the water is off and try to fix that. Water quality causes alot of stuff so even if its not the contributing factor, an extra couple water changes arnt going to hurt. Id just do saly and water changes.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Armands has sorted it and is on the case. It was a water quality problem after all.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

Thanks for your imput guys and as Curly has said I am on my way to have it sorted. Some weeks ago I had a prob. with one of my filters and I think the replacement isnt ready to cope with the tank waste yet.

I really apprecciate all your imputs guys.

Cheers.


----------

